# Chicago Area Snoway Owners... Need help...



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

My float and DP are being restricted by what we believe to be a constant unwarranted signal from my wireless receiver module..

Diagnosis: replace the module ($370).... Not returnable....

Before I buy a $370, non-refundable part that I am not 100% confident will solve my problem, I would like to test it out with a working module to verify that it will correct my problem...

Is there anyone near Lombard or Franklin Park, IL with a Snoway (with wireless & DP) who would be willing to meet me and quickly swap in your module to see if it solves my problem? It takes only about 5 minutes (or less) to pull out....

I would be willing to compensate you for your time and effort...

Thanks.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

If you do not find an individual, I am too far away-try stopping in at Tim Wallace Snowplow Supply, have found them to be very helpful. They may want you to just bring your control box in and they will test on their plow. Hope you get this solved!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

change the batteries


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

bhmjwp;1116689 said:


> If you do not find an individual, I am too far away-try stopping in at Tim Wallace Snowplow Supply, have found them to be very helpful. They may want you to just bring your control box in and they will test on their plow. Hope you get this solved!


I called Tim Wallace Supply in Bollingbrook and they want to bill me a min of 1 hr ($95) just to touch it, even if the new part fixes it right away...

After doing all the troubleshooting myself, I was hoping to save myself from having to pay a shop all that $$ to re-discover what I already found out...


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Update:

Problem resolved! I took my plow over to EM&J rental (St. Charles, IL) and they were very helpful. They popped in a new control module and the plow now works fine. 

I will definitely be going back to EM&J... They were very good.... and more than fair with the price..


----------



## jcombs73 (Jan 31, 2011)

*question*

sorry, posted in wrong thread....


----------

